# UCLA



## MIND RITE (Apr 3, 2003)

Anyone apply to UCLA?  I did and they told me I needed five more classes if I was to finished up my admission process.  The funny part was a year ago they told me I was on schedule as far as my classes went.  I was wondering if anyone else had this problem.  Oh...and please don't reply to this post saying "oh it doesn't matter anyhow UCLA sucks bla bla bla", we all know it puts out people who get jobs.  They might be stuck up and over-rated but they still get jobs.

Lets hope this thing ends quick...enough said


----------



## MIND RITE (Apr 3, 2003)

Anyone apply to UCLA?  I did and they told me I needed five more classes if I was to finished up my admission process.  The funny part was a year ago they told me I was on schedule as far as my classes went.  I was wondering if anyone else had this problem.  Oh...and please don't reply to this post saying "oh it doesn't matter anyhow UCLA sucks bla bla bla", we all know it puts out people who get jobs.  They might be stuck up and over-rated but they still get jobs.

Lets hope this thing ends quick...enough said


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

What's the guarantee you can get a good enough job after college to earn enough money & credit to create a low budjet independant film that might get you noticed? How many students after going to UCLA go on to become independant film makers?

TACO WAGON PRODUCTIONSÃ‚Â©


----------



## C (Apr 3, 2003)

6?


----------



## jay888 (Apr 3, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Kyle Johnson:
What's the guarantee you can get a good enough job after college to earn enough money & credit to create a low budjet independant film that might get you noticed? How many students after going to UCLA go on to bec ome independant film makers?<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>



There's no guarantee....  *BUT!* your odds are increased that you'll actually meet people that work in the business. Your odds are increased because you are right down the street from practically every top film company in the world. Let's just say your odds are increased....


Keeping in mind that; half of "making it" is meeting people. If you are in the position to do that, well, let's just say your odds are better. Nothing is a guarantee, but you can always i ncrease your odds.....



--------------------------------------------------

***Something to think about:

The only people you will hear b!tching about Hollywood are the people that didn't make it in hollywood, or that never had the balls to try (how o ften do you hear someone b!tching that just got a deal worth millions? Ask yourselves that question..). When you are at the premiere of your first big film and you look over and see some of your heroes in the audience loving your film, all the bull sh!t a bout "selli ng out" will suddenly not seem to have the same ring. When you have some of the top film people in the world calling your agent because they are so enthralled by your work that they must get something going with you, when people are flying you around jus t so they can meet you, when you've got a deal that basically says "do whatever you want... here's money".... Um? Are you gonna be worrying about selling out, probably not..... You're probably too busy building your company and thinking of your next *film(s)*!


Just something to keep in the back of your head...


----------



## MIND RITE (Apr 3, 2003)

I warned you not to say bad things about my post or rather UCLA...well it's your opinion so keep it if you want, but really I'm down with Hollywood these days, but at the same time I try to keep an open opinion.  

I understand how people can hate the fact that massive amounts of money go in and out of that certain region of the world but HEY!  That's what selling popcorn does to an art like film...it makes money.  

If you want the money then take it...if you make big films and hate Hollywood then give all your money away. Either way, if you're good, if you put your heart and soul and self into a film... then you will make it.  In the case that some UCLA big shot makes it in over you...ignore it and move ahead with a stronger drive.  Don't worry about the hype(yes hating on Hollywood is a hype, an underground hype) and move to your own drummer boy, Hell take the f*cking drum and make your own beat.  Screw everyone but those who can help you and get going on what you think will be the best in the long run!  Good luck and happy new filming!

Lets hope this thing ends quick...enough said


----------



## TizzyEntertainment (Apr 4, 2003)

Jay888 said it best. UCLA is right in the fire fight. Its like a professor once told me, when posed the question if someone should go to Hollywood to work in this business...
  "If you wanna pick cotton for a living, you better go where they grow cotton."

  Hollywood grows movies.
R. M.

And you shall know us by the trail of dead.


----------



## MIND RITE (Apr 5, 2003)

Oooooooooooooh damn...I like that quote....better write that one down.  Hmmmm you used that in any of your shorts?  I can see that playing well on screen.

Lets hope this thing ends quick...enough said


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

most of the best film makers never went to film school. even stephen spielberg (not that i think hes all great) never finished film school....


----------



## MIND RITE (Apr 5, 2003)

Spielberg finished this past summer and got his degree taking classes under a different name.  Long View or Beach I believe, my mom's friend teaches there and was telling me about it.  But yeah, true, before he got his big jobs he never finished film school.

I heard he use to sneak on to Universal's sets as a kid and when he was in high school and college, he would walk up into some studio's office wearing a suit and carring a briefcase and got to know the security guard, who would let young Spielberg into the building, where Spielberg made contacts and got his own career started.  Maybe this is just lies who knows, but what I heard from someone along the way. Gossip Gossip Gossip...LOL, I feel like I'm in High School again, and by golly good god, it's kinda fun actually.

Lets hope this thing ends quick...enough said


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

they said on tv it was a honerary degree......and i think the thing was that he slipped off the studio tour at universal and made a few good friends. I've never heard the thing about dressing up with a briefcase


----------



## HBKDinobot (Apr 6, 2003)

Umm getting back to the point of this topic... I did apply to UCLA, but have heard absolutely nothing yet. I don't know if that is good or bad.


----------



## MIND RITE (Apr 6, 2003)

You should find out by the end of April.  I was told I needed 4 or 5 more classes and was going to take them, but then if  I didn't get in, those classes would be worthless.  I would have just droppedthe classes but UCLA told me that I would not find out if I got in or not until the end of April, so yeah end of April.

Besides filming, the only other thing I ever did good was filming.


----------



## photostar2000 (Apr 10, 2003)

ON TOPIC: I applied to UCLA. I have still heard nothing. The UCLA web site does say that people will be notified in March or April, but the waiting is killing me. Also, what programs have people applied for?

OFF TOPIC: Sigh. The "is film school necessary debate" is never ending. There are plenty of successful people who went to film school. Plenty of unsuccessful people who went to film school. Plenty of successful people who didn't go to film school. Plenty of unsuccesful people who didn't go to film school. Film school is just one path, not necessarily better or worse than any other. Also, no one film school is necessarily better or worse than the others. Almost everything depends on the person. There is no best path. Enough already.


----------



## photostar2000 (Apr 22, 2003)

For anyone who applied to a UCLA Graduate Program, here are some stats while we all wait for letters. This is for all the graduate programs, but not the undergrad program.

(Data is from 1997-2001)
Average Number of Applicants: 955
Average Number of Admits: 104
Percent of Applicants Admitted 11%

Admits broken down by program:
MFA Production/Directing: 20
MFA Screenwriting: 25
MFA Producers Program: 15
MFA Animation: 20
MA: 15
PhD: 10

I hope you find this to be interesting reading.


----------

